# Plant ID



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, just wondering what kinda plant is this


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be Glossostigma elatinoides.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks CRS fan!


----------

